# Andy Fiedler- Mr Minnesota



## Lil Mendy (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey guys check out Mr. Minnesota 2005 Andy Fielder.  He looks awesome.  Andy is also a great powerlifter with an 854 bench press!! He is the guy wth the gotee at the end of the page.

http://homepage.mac.com/danmueller/MrMN/PhotoAlbum252.html


----------



## gr81 (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah thisguy is a bgi strong mo fo, I have seen vids of him benchin alot of weight.. what a beast!!


----------



## Peaked_18 (Jun 30, 2005)

Lil Mendy said:
			
		

> Hey guys check out Mr. Minnesota 2005 Andy Fielder.  He looks awesome.  Andy is also a great powerlifter with an 854 bench press!! He is the guy wth the gotee at the end of the page.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/danmueller/MrMN/PhotoAlbum252.html




Not bad at all.  For a Powerlifter/Bodybuilder that's not bad at all.  He's got some real good size to his physique.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Check out those traps...  (Deadlifts?)







He also looks very dense in the torso


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 30, 2005)

See what 1 cc of test 250 a week will do for you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> See what 1 cc of test 250 a week will do for you.


Does this mean I should cross over to the dark side?


----------



## Lil Mendy (Jun 30, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Check out those traps...  (Deadlifts?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 No, not from deadlifts!! Benching!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOl!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Lil Mendy said:
			
		

> No, not from deadlifts!! Benching!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOl!


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2005)

That freak has a head the size of a HGH fed pumpkin.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2005)

Andy is one of the guys I post when everyone says how fat every powerlifter is. 

http://www.andyfiedler.com


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2005)

the majority of powerlifters are "fat" at least compared to most bodybuilders.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 30, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the majority of powerlifters are "fat" at least compared to most bodybuilders.



heheheh, when I first got into lifting, I thought lifting heavy weights like
powerlifters made you look fat   So I always did hi-rep low weight workouts 
hheheh for like 6months I swear   god I was a frickin dumbshit


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the majority of powerlifters are "fat" at least compared to most bodybuilders.



By far most of the only powerlifters I see that are fat, are in the 308 and SHW categories. For anyone else to be competitive in the lower groups, they have to remain trim. Some of the short 275ers have guts though.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> heheheh, when I first got into lifting, I thought lifting heavy weights like
> powerlifters made you look fat   So I always did hi-rep low weight workouts
> hheheh for like 6months I swear   god I was a frickin dumbshit



that is not what I am saying, having a little extra fat makes one stronger. 

when I bulk up to 200+ pounds I am MUCH stronger than when I am a lean 175lbs.


----------



## Lil Mendy (Jul 1, 2005)

A lot of powerlifters may have some love handles, but there are a lot who don't.  Look at Scot Mendelson 308/shw, Ryan Kennelly 308, Phil Harrington 181/198, Andy Fiedler, Joe Ladiner, Becca Swanson, Me, Chuck Voglphl, etc..  When you get to the elite level there are a lot more who are in shape. Most all major sports are incorporating powerlifting in there workouts!!


----------

